# mk4 VR6 Turbo--Check Engine Light



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello, I have a mk4 VR6 Gti that i put a T3/T4 kinetic stage 1 turbo on. My check engine light is on, my car idles not so well (needle bounces and drops) but other than that the car runs fine. The install went very smoothly as well. 

I had my car scanned with a VAG COM, and three fault codes came up. Only problem is, I do not know how to fix them. Here they are: 

Code 17536- Fuel trim, system too lean. 
Code 17545- Fuel trim, system too rich. 
The last code I could not find on Ross-tech, but it said Bank 1, no oxygen activity (im guessing 02 sensor). 

Id appreciate any feedback or assistance on figuring out some solutions. 

Thank you


----------



## Padillamk4 (Sep 13, 2010)

How long has the kit been on the car?


----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

A month or so.


----------



## Padillamk4 (Sep 13, 2010)

Could be a bad maf or you may need to do a throttle body adaptation 
Try disconnecting you battery bth terminals for 30 sec 
Then reconnect it switch your key to the on position but do not start the car leave it in the on position for about 5min 
Now start it and let it run for about 20 min do not touch the pedal at all during this time 
Now take it for a long drive and let the ecu adjust do a couple pulls in 3rd let it see some boost 



I had a similar issue this is what I did it worked for me :thumbup: good luck


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

and its the complete kit with proper software, injectors, etc?


----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

#36 pound injectors. C2 motorsports software flash. Complete kit from CTS-- who by the way will not help you once u purchase the kit. Clay on these forums pretty much ****ed me. Very unhappy. 

Anyways, i can try the battery thing, i tried that once before but not for as long as you did, meaning the 5 minutes and 30 minute idle kinda thing. 

Is it possible that c2 did not cover everything in the flash? 

Thanks, 

Chris


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

SojiCZ said:


> #36 pound injectors. C2 motorsports software flash. Complete kit from CTS-- who by the way will not help you once u purchase the kit. Clay on these forums pretty much ****ed me. Very unhappy.


 clay is not like that at all. he actually always has exceptional after the sale service. 

how did he '****' you? 


step 1. clear any codes. 
step 2. do a TBA 
step 3. let the car idle, and monitor 02 trim (after its warmed up) 

:beer:


----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Cleared all the codes more than once. Just bought a brand new 02 sensor a few days ago--installed it. Check engine light turned back on around 12:00 today. For a while the idle ran fine, but now is back at being jumpy and sitting at 1100 RPM every once in a while. As for Clay, he was a great "pre" sale help, emailed me back all the time. Once I bought the $3,000 kit, he quit returning my emails. CTS did not return my calls or messages on vortex. Some simple feedback would be nice when you spend that much money.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

did you do a TBA before you started it?


----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Did another scan last night. Same codes came up (too rich too lean) but also a low voltage code came up. A few guys at my GTI meet suggested a vacuum leak? And to use WD-40 or break cleaner to try and find it. I will attempt this tonight.

Not to sound like a retard, but I am not clear on what a TBA is. Sorry.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

throttle body alignment.

its key to your car idling properly, and getting proper fueling.

clear the codes
turn the key to the on position (but dont start the car)
wait 30 seconds
turn the key off, then start the car.

:beer:


----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Sent C2 motorsports my scan report. They said I'm part of a 2 percent that gets a faulty flash by mistake. 

They have offered to reflash and patch my current ecu or send a new one at no additional cost.

Interesting that this has happened but I am overwhelmed with the support and kindness C2 has provided. 

I will repost once I get the new ecu in with results.


----------



## mr.candid (Sep 11, 2008)

Please do let me know what happens ! I may send me c2 ecu back for some adjusments...


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Glad to hear you got good support from them. They have always answered my quetsions.:thumbup:


----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

I am awaiting my new ECU, it should be in this coming Tuesday!! 

On another note, I just installed my boost gauge from AutoTech, and it appears that I am running at 4 PSI consistently with stage 1 turbo. IT SHOULD spike at 7 PSI.. Any suggestions? 

Could it be the flash? I installed two springs in the manual spring controlled waste gate as the instructions stated. the 1.3 pound spring as well as the 5.6 pound spring, which should equal around 7 psi.

I do not believe it is a vacuum/boost leak as I have checked EVERY hose over and over throughout the last month.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

SojiCZ said:


> I am awaiting my new ECU, it should be in this coming Tuesday!!
> 
> On another note, I just installed my boost gauge from AutoTech, and it appears that I am running at 4 PSI consistently with stage 1 turbo. IT SHOULD spike at 7 PSI.. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Chris,

Glad we could be of help with your project....

Regarding the other issues that you may have with boost. Feel free to give us a call for any application/setup/installation suggestion and troubleshooting.

C2Motorsports: 502.895.3660


----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Made some adjustments to the boost gauge. Re-routed it to the fuel pressure regulator and i am now seeing a consistent 7 pounds of boost, like I should. 

Just need to figure out the bouncing idle and ecu now


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

try using http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/main/en/tuning/uni_setting.html + vag com cable and lower your idle 100rpms


fixed my bouncy idle 


:beer::beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Physically checking your boost tubes for leaks will only get you so far. You need to make a boost leak tester and go from there.


----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Alright. Got my ECU back from C2. Check engine light turned on three days after i reinstalled the ECU. this was last Monday. Then yesterday evening on my way home from work the Check Engine light turned off by itself and I have not seen it since. 

The idle is still garbage, and I am confident it is a vacuum leak which I cannot find.

I will either buy new gaskets, o-rings, etc. or try a local tuner shop and get a smoke test.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

SojiCZ said:


> . Then yesterday evening on my way home from work the Check Engine light turned off by itself and I have not seen it since.


Bizarre, keep us informed though.


----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Alright. I just visited Mike at Canyon Racer Motorsports in Mission Viejo (southern Cali) and he ran a few tests for me. Every injector had HORRIBLE leaks. When he did the smoke test, all 6 injectors smoked outward significantly. 

The injectors that came with the kinetic turbo kit advised to reuse old o-rings, which i did. It did not come with new ones. Dumb on my part, I should have bought new ones for the install. But I will be buying brand new o-rings this evening as well as new rings for the intake manifold. This should fix the vacuum leak as well as the fault code "too rich" that is causing the check engine light.

My question would be that since C2 made such significant changes to my ECU to compensate for the "too rich" "too lean" fault codes, once I fix the issue, will they need to reflash the it?

Chris


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

Everything your going through has happened to my mk4 vrt. for the high revs in neutral and the bouncing when you accelerate it is your maf sensor. Got the oem bosch one (not the remanufactured one) from ecstuning and it fixed all of that. 

I got my ecu reflashed as well from c2 and it didn't fix the check engine light so its not the tune. One time I had a intake temp code as well one time and was told that my fuel system is trying to compensate for the high temp reading by adding more fuel so you could try changing that.

Also, that black line you have that goes to your fuel pressure regulator from the intake manifold is garbage. I had my diverter valve connected to a T off that line and I was getting horrible compression surge. When I switch vac lines it went away immediatley. Changing that line right now actually.

Send pics of you engine bay so we can see whats goin on there.


----------

